# Dan Denton 1/30



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone ever hunted the last day?  Got drawn figured would be a good hunt seeing as the cold weather should be here and we can hunt past the noon curfew.  Thought maybe the birds would move in that afternoon  to rest.


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2016)

What pond did you get?

I got pond 1 this Saturday, went and looked yesterday. Saw a couple birds but not really alot.


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 7, 2016)

Got pond 3.  Used to hunt there back when it was open to the public before all the fights and stuff


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 14, 2016)

Hunted pond 1 last weekend, seen a good bit of ducks, no one was on pond 3 birds were flyin over there, you should have a good hunt, good luck


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 15, 2016)

Geese roost on these ponds regularly. If they fly early enough you can get on them headed to roost.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 15, 2016)

quackertackr said:


> Geese roost on these ponds regularly. If they fly early enough you can get on them headed to roost.



I'll be there on 1/30 with goose dekes, grounds and foiles goose calls. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 17, 2016)

Any reports from 1/16?


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 19, 2016)

Haven't heard much either way I will be there


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 21, 2016)

My buddy went by there today and didnt see anything on the ponds. He looked from the road with binoculars, so he didnt walk in.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 21, 2016)

Pond 2 has been covered up with ringers and redheads this week. About 500 on the water yesterday


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jan 21, 2016)

Man I can't wait. I need a redhead for my cave. My golf course is covered up with em but can't shoot em.


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 22, 2016)

You can hunt pond 1 and 3. 2 has been closed for years.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wrong  pond 2 is the walk in pond now


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2016)

QuackHead90 said:


> Wrong  pond 2 is the walk in pond now



Please report back how the walkin hunt on Pond 2 is this weekend.  Thanks...PM will do.


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 22, 2016)

Pond two is a strictly refuge pond if I'm not mistaken isn't it.  Pond 1 and 3 are now both qouta only


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 22, 2016)

Just literally talked to the warden over oconee and yes pond 2 is closed to all hunting!  It is refuge only so hunt it if you want but you will not have a pleasant day in the end.


----------



## sparta391 (Jan 22, 2016)

Threads like this crack me up. How are y'all gonna attack everyone who mentions a spot on public land or "cyberscouts" when you enable it with stuff like this? You must not like a good quota hunt I guess. Expect more applicants next season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 22, 2016)

sparta391 said:


> Threads like this crack me up. How are y'all gonna attack everyone who mentions a spot on public land or "cyberscouts" when you enable it with stuff like this? You must not like a good quota hunt I guess. Expect more applicants next season.



Already takes 7 years to go maybe kill 3 birds anyway.  GA waterfowl quota hunts are a joke (compared to how they are handled in other states).


----------



## sparta391 (Jan 22, 2016)

Watering down any spot isn't gonna help, even if you don't see the bad results until next season when you don't get drawn.


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 22, 2016)

Took me six years to get drawn haha. There are ponds on oconee you can hunt though that hold decent birds.  You just can't hunt the duck ponds with out being drawn.  My brother went a few weeks back killed a couple woodies and also a bffle head on one of the non qouta ponds.


----------



## t bird (Jan 29, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## fredw (Jan 30, 2016)

bradleyjanes06 said:


> Anyone ever hunted the last day?  Got drawn figured would be a good hunt seeing as the cold weather should be here and we can hunt past the noon curfew.  Thought maybe the birds would move in that afternoon  to rest.



Is your party in a picture on Facebook with the results of your hunt today?

If so, all I can say is wow.


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 30, 2016)

*1/30 6 man limit*

Crazy morning is all I can say the other group had limit by 9 we had limit at 945 when I picked up my last red head.  Birds poured in like nothing I have ever seen. They worked the deeks great just missed ALOT haha


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 30, 2016)

Awesome hunt & birds!


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice hunt. Did you get the pm i had sent? Was it helpful?


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Jan 31, 2016)

I do have to mention I do know these ponds don't produce these birds all the time luckily everything just fell in place for us.


----------

